# SERPENT TWO POST RTA BY WOTOFO



## Sir Vape (14/12/15)

*NOW IN STOCK!!!*










The Serpent Two Post RTA by Wotofo implements a fully, independently controlled chimney system in conjunction with the intuitively designed single coil two post deck that when combined with the 4ml tank capacity, top filling capability, and ample airflow create an extremely well rounded rebuildable tank atomizer. Featuring a dual function top cap adapted from the Stentorian Steam Engine Sub-Ohm Tank, the Serpent RTA repurposes the main control to raise and lower the chimney around the build deck, throttling or increasing exposure to the wicking ports more easily than ever before. This function allows quick adaptation to the wicking rate without any need to disassemble the chassis along with the ability to completely seal the system for transportation or storage. Top fill capability is also present, sealed by both an O-Ring and by threading to ensure a consistently tight seal. When combined with the controllable chimney, flooding is drastically reduced when properly sealed. The build deck of the Serpent RTA features an intuitively designed two post design in which coil orientation is naturally guided by the 2mm terminals, making coil setting simpler. The Serpent RTA integrated dual adjustable 13mm by 1.5mm airslots that provide ample airflow for high powered single coil designs. Manufactured out high quality Stainless Steel and Glass, the Serpent also features PEEK Insulators, a gold plated 510 connector, and an industrial, versatile overall look. Combining a bevy of useful features alongside an innovative chimney control system, the Serpent RTA is a premiere flavor platform that has the versatility for vapor centric builds.


*Product Features:*
22mm Diameter
4ml Tank Capacity
Dual Function Top Cap
Independent Chimney Control
Raises and Lowers Chimney
Top Fill Capability
Dual Adjustable Airflow Slots
13mm by 1.5mm Each
Two Post Build Deck
Designed for High Power Single Coil Configurations
Natural Orientated for a Crossing Build
3mm by 5mm Half Circle Wicking Ports
Allen Keyed
Gold Plated Contact
PEEK Insulator
High Quality Stainless Steel and Glass Construction
Minimal and Clean Look

Get them here while stocks last:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/serpent-two-post-rta-by-wotofo

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (14/12/15)

Sir Vape said:


> The Serpent Two Post RTA by Wotofo implements a fully, independently controlled chimney system in conjunction with the intuitively designed single coil two post deck that when combined with the 4ml tank capacity, top filling capability, and ample airflow create an extremely well rounded rebuildable tank atomizer.



this is most prob the longest single sentence i have read on the entire forum today ! 

seems like an interesting tank, eagerly waiting for a review

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> this is most prob the longest single sentence i have read on the entire forum today !
> 
> seems like an interesting tank, eagerly waiting for a review



Can you imagine the cloud they'd have blown if they'd hit a box mod first and then soliloquy'd that sentence? 
*"Godlike Hit"* *Unreal tournament voice*


----------

